# Genetics



## Icarus (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you ever wondered what we are? How we came to be? How do we grow? Why you look a certain way? Genetics is the answer. Join me and we will discuss and debate about Genetics.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 10, 2005)

Genetics is a fascinating study, for Genetics is what we are, what we are going to be, and what we were! Its everything we are!


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 10, 2005)

Not according to the God Squad!!! 

Ah, blissful ignorance!!!


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 10, 2005)

I used to think nurture and environmental factors really made us what we are. But recently a friend who was adopted as a baby, found her birth mother. She'd never had anything in common with her adoptive parents; but her birth mother is JUST like her in so many ways; behavioral, profession, physical quirks, personality etc.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 11, 2005)

That's scary. I prefer to cling to the illusion of freewill.


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 11, 2005)

All is with the Fates!!! Your life is set out before you and you have NO freewill!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are you stealing my illusions, Master ?


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 11, 2005)

Because I AM THE MASTER™!!!! 

Does Alexa thing that she has control over her life??? No, babe, I control it...


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm feeling a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Does Alexa thing that she has control over her life??? No, babe, I control it...


 
Only in your dreams !   I'm kinda difficult to be controlled. You know the type a very stuburn one ? That's me !


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

Alexa said:
			
		

> Only in your dreams !   I'm kinda difficult to be controlled. You know the type a very stuburn one ? That's me !



They're the best type, much more fun than those who are easily broken


----------



## Alexa (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm not sure my boss really appreciate my stuberness all the time, but that's for sure, he prefers it to a sheepy behaviour.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

Sheep are no fun....unless you're from New Zealand or Wales


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 12, 2005)

Naughty, Tsujigiri!!! We have many Aussies on here, and genetically speaking, they'd probably kick your ass!!! 

Nature versus nurture is one of those HUGE studies that can give you results that could point to anything... But other than the genetics and other internal influences on your creation, there are outside influences (say a physical or emotional trauma) that may change your way of being severely!!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

I imagine the Aussies wouldn't be too bothered....they tend to be from *Australia*....not New Zealand or Wales


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 13, 2005)

But the Aussies might defend the New Zealanders!!! As for Welsh folks... PAH!!!


----------

